# Verwirrung: USB-C mit DisplayPort bzw. Thunderbolt 3



## ChiefJohnson (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin etwas verwirrt bei dem Unterschied zwischen USB-C mit DisplayPort und USB-C mit Thunderbolt 3. Falls da überhaupt ein Unterschied besteht.


Folgendes Szenario:

Ich besitze einen Monitor mit USB-C Anschluss, der sowohl als DisplayPort als auch als PowerDelivery dient (und als 2x USB-A Hub für KB/Mouse).

Ich suche nun als Gegenstück einen Laptop mit USB-C Anschluss, der eben als DisplayPort funktioniert und sich über diesen USB-C Anschluss auch laden lässt.
Also nur das eine USB-C Kabel an den Laptop anschließen und fertig. Keine Adapter, keine Ladekabel, nur ein USB-C auf USB-C, eben als wäre man im Jahr 2018.

Dabei bin ich immer wieder über USB-C mit Tunderbolt 3 gestolpert. 
Sucht man bei Geizhals.de nach einem Laptop  mit
*USB-C mit DisplayPort und Ladeeingang*      (z.B. Lenovo Yoga 730) landet man am Ende bei 
*USB-C mit Tunderbolt 3 und Ladeeingang*.

Ist das nun das gleiche? Ich weiß, dass USB-C und Thunderbolt 3 beide gleich aussehende Anschlüsse sind. Und auch beide sowohl Daten als auch Bildübertragung beherrschen. Aber ich habe eben Angst, dass der USB-C Thunderbolt 3 am ende einen Adapter von Thunderbolt 3 auf DisplayPort (bzw. einen Adapter von USB-C auf DisplayPort) benötigt und dadurch der Laptop nicht gleichzeitig geladen wird.

Die Frage überschneidet mehrere Themengebiete, ich habe mich nun mal für Monitor entschieden.
Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen. Aber bitte nur mit konkretem Wissen oder klarer Kennzeichnung als Vermutung, da ja eine konkrete Neuanschaffung davon abhängt.

Danke und beste Grüße!


----------



## PCGH_Manu (24. Juli 2018)

Thunderbolt 3 kann Displayport und ist mit allem abwärtskompatibel. Mit TB3 machst du also nix falsch. Es gibt aber nur wenige Laptops, die über USB-C laden. Du könntest auch per Adapter vom nativen DP-Ausgang an den USB-C-Eingang des Monitors gehen.


----------



## MircoSfot (24. Juli 2018)

USB Typ C: Vorteile, Funktionen, UEberblick - ComputerBase hat mir auch geholfen.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (24. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! TB 3 scheint dann ja eine tolle Sache zu sein. Ich bin USB-C ja schon positiv gegenüber gestanden, TB3 ist dann quasi eine PCI3.0 x4 nach außen gelegt mit einem universellen Anschluss (eben USB-C). Nur die elektrische Leistung könnte noch etwas deutlicher gekennzeichnet werden.


----------

